
Kottke.org is 20 years old today - artsandsci
https://kottke.org/18/03/twenty
======
kajecounterhack
I still remember the way I found his blog -- back then designing a website
meant pulling out photoshop to lay things out and using non-websafe fonts in
images. Pixel fonts were common in designs and I found Silkscreen, which
linked back to kottke.org in the readme :D

~~~
52-6F-62
Ah I remember those days

[http://kottke.org/03/10/some-nice-free-pixel-
fonts](http://kottke.org/03/10/some-nice-free-pixel-fonts)

~~~
kowdermeister
Thanks, I'll use this for my new personal site :)

------
ndaiger
In the last 18 years or so I've been reading kottke.org, I don't think a
single day has gone by without finding something delightful or fascinating.

It's the best site on the internet.

------
tosser0004
I used to really like the site but to be honest I stopped quite a few years
ago when it became just a set of links with minimal commentary.

Most of the things were stuff I already saw elsewhere. It felt like I was just
watching someone else browse the web which seems pretty pointless.

~~~
miobrien
This is my experience as well. I respect Kottke as a blog/media/internet
pioneer. But content is lackluster - a collection of links. And the commentary
is almost nonexistent.

------
happertiger
You know what is so great about Jason‘s project? He himself publishes it. He
has survived blogging, social media, instagram, Facebook and is still actually
interesting. There were so many publishers in the early days when he got
started, but so few still publish. In fact, my heart aches for a return to the
originality that we had an individual publishing at the time when the site got
started.

I’m not being nostalgic. I genuinely, and passionately want to have that
specific energy back on the Internet, and believe it will happen eventually as
the pendulum swings the other way. There will come a time when people read
discover the joy of writing and connecting individually via that writing. So
much of the value of the Internet has been supplanted by platforms, to the
point where meaning has been lost in interpersonal communications because it
has been monetized and in many ways obliterated. Eventually these companies
will come back into balance, for users will abandon them because there is no
meaning. I suppose, being a student of Roman history, that I could be wrong.

I have been a fan from day one, and I appreciate publishing it.
Congratulations.

------
dualogy
> _I was 24 years old and dumb as a brick. Oh sure, I’d had lots of book
> learning and was quick with ideas, but I knew shockingly little_

Take note, fledglings! That was him, me, and with any luck, future you
speaking.

~~~
micaksica
So far, that's been me at every n+5 years or so.

------
ksec
I am sorry this is Off Topic:

Kottke.org is one of the best site, maintained by someone doing it for their
interest. And has kept going for twenty years. While I dont visit the site
daily, I have kept it on my RSS feeds ( Probably since Pre Google Reader days
), so every once in a while I do read up something interesting, like this
post, which has some history worth reading.

I discovered the Ads wasn't appearing. I thought this should be white listed
on Ad Block, and it still wasn't appearing. Turns out the Do Not Track privacy
features in Firefox stop the ads from showing up. Kottke deserve every bit of
ads on the site, and it is only ONE, just one ads!

While i rarely click on ads ( Do they still do CPM? or is it only clicks
nowadays? ). I think the Web, Ads, Tracking and Privacy is totally broken. Do
we have alternative where ads are generated on Server or Adblock only showing
1 Ads per site. What middle ground solution are there?

~~~
enzanki_ars
The ad I see on the website is an ad from the Carbon Ad network. The ads are
clearly targeted, which can only be done if I was tracked. Allowing ads on
this site, with the G Suite ad I see right now, creates requests to servedby-
buysellads [dot] com, then ad [dot] doubleclick [dot] net.

I personally have no problem seeing an ad for something on a page, as long as
it is out of the way, which is the case with this website. The problem I have
is the amount of tracking done by this ad. Now both Google and some other
company I do not recognize knows that I visited this website.

While it seems that Carbon's ad code does not allow for running arbitrary
javascript, but I have no idea, nor do I want to spend the time researching if
Carbon's ads do have that capability. The last thing I want when I visit a
website is a random bit of javascript running on the page. As we have already
seen, companies have been abusing that capability by running cryptocurrency
miners (which I have a serious objection to as that is a waste of my
electricity and computer resources), plus it has been possible to exploit
security vulnerabilities such as Spectre.

------
hectorhector
Anyone remember the old Buzzfeed links that were on the kottke front page?
They were there before "Buzzfeed" was "Buzzfeed". I always thought that was
strange since back then the day they mostly just re-posted Reddit content.

~~~
netcraft
I very well may be wrong, but I believe Jason helped start buzzfeed in some
way.

------
m90
I learned CSS by reading the source code of kottke.org and trying/failing to
rebuild the nested boxes layout it once had. Love the memories. Thank you,
Jason Kottke.

------
netcraft
I'm pretty sure ive been reading it for at least 19 of those 20 years.
Frequently I'll be trying to tell someone about something I saw on there to go
searching and find that I read about it a decade ago. I can't think of any
other site I have visited practically every day for that long.

------
maxaf
Twenty years of writing in public boggles the mind. The sum total of the body
of work is humbling and impressive at the same time. Sometimes I imagine
myself doing something like this, although the fantasy quickly passes, as I
have nothing interesting to say. Perhaps what we see here is another plane of
existence that is inaccessible to most.

~~~
spc476
It's a matter of "Just Do It." I started my blog on December 4, 1999 [1] and
now I find myself going "Oh, I wrote about that already! It was _that_ long
ago? Eeek!". [2]

[1]
[http://boston.conman.org/1999/12/04.1](http://boston.conman.org/1999/12/04.1)

[2]
[http://boston.conman.org/2018/03/06.1](http://boston.conman.org/2018/03/06.1)

Edit: added additional link

------
f055
I killed my blog 10 years ago and recently brought it back to life on Medium,
thanks to the Internet Archive. I applaud Kottke for keeping it up this long.
It's not easy. Good luck for the next 10 years :)

------
notananthem
Still not the website of Leo Kottke, don't care :(

------
mnemotronic
Not related to [http://leokottke.com/](http://leokottke.com/)

